# Носить будет нетяжело



## Catullus91

This occurs in Assimil's "Perfectionnement Russe" Lesson 25:

в следыощий раз куплю себе лэптоп, хоть в мастерскую *носить *будет нетяжело.

Why is *носить *imperfective?


----------



## Rosett

Catullus91 said:


> Why is *носить *imperfective?


It's a routine operation.


----------



## Maroseika

Catullus91 said:


> в следующий раз куплю себе лэптоп, хоть в мастерскую *носить *будет нетяжело.
> 
> Why is *носить *imperfective?


This is a motion verb, and as such it has two imperfective versions: носить and нести. Носить, as already explained, means iterative action. A single-action verb is also possible:
...хоть в мастерскую нести будет нетяжело. The difference is how many repairs is presumed.


----------



## makwaft

Catullus91 said:


> хоть в мастерскую *носить *будет нетяжело


Hi! you have a mistake here in the word "не тяжело", it should be written as two separate words


----------



## Catullus91

makwaft said:


> Hi! you have a mistake here in the word "не тяжело", it should be written as two separate words



Thanks for letting me know this because my book actually prints it as one word!


----------



## Maroseika

makwaft said:


> Hi! you have a mistake here in the word "не тяжело", it should be written as two separate words


I also decided at first that writing it as a solid word is wrong. However according to Rosental (par. 71.2), не is written as one word with adverb, if its meaning with не changes to opposite. Usually it can be substituted with an adverb without не: нетяжело = легко.
But if the author presumes opposition (не тяжело, а легко), it is written as two words.
So without context two variants are equally possible.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> I also decided at first that writing it as a solid word is wrong. However according to Rosental (par. 71.2), не is written as one word with adverb, if its meaning with не changes to opposite. Usually it can be substituted with an adverb without не: нетяжело = легко.
> But if the author presumes opposition (не тяжело, а легко), it is written as two words.
> So without context two variants are equally possible.


The same is true with the adjective "нетяжёлый" (лёгкий). 
"Нетяжёлый чемодан не мешал идти."  but  "Чемодан был не тяжёлый, а довольно лёгкий."
Нетяжёлая форма гриппа....


----------



## Sobakus

Using a perfective verb presumes you're already planning to repair it since it refers to a particular trip to the repair shop. It would make sense with a light suitcase you picked for your summer trip, but in the given context it naturally raises some question marks: "is it a broken laptop you're going to buy on e-bay for cheap to fix it?"


----------



## Q-cumber

Sobakus said:


> Using a perfective verb presumes you're already planning to repair it since it refers to a particular trip to the repair shop. It would make sense with a light suitcase you picked for your summer trip, but in the given context it naturally raises some question marks: "is it a broken laptop you're going to buy on e-bay for cheap to fix it?"


I think that the guy has a heavy desktop PC now and he is experiencing permanent problems with it. He got tired of bringing it to a repair shop and so he says: "В следующий раз куплю лаптоп: хоть до сервиса будет легче таскать."


----------



## rusita preciosa

I was trying to understand everybody's comments about "repairs", it took me a while.

I assumed the person works at a shop (мастерскaя), e.g. he is a photographer or a sculptor, and he takes his laptop to work every day, and that is why the size/weight matters. Nothing to do with service or repairs.


----------



## Q-cumber

rusita preciosa said:


> I was trying to understand everybody's comments about "repairs", it took me a while.
> 
> I assumed the person works at a shop (мастерскaя), e.g. he is a photographer or a sculptor, and he takes his laptop to work every day, and that is why the size/weight matters. Nothing to do with service or repairs.


l was also thinking on this variant. But I failed to suggest the reason why he needs to carry his working desktop PC with him.


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> I think that the guy has a heavy desktop PC now and he is experiencing permanent problems with it. He got tired of bringing it to a repair shop and so he says: "В следующий раз куплю лаптоп: хоть до сервиса будет легче таскать."


Yes, that's what the imperfective verb suggests.


rusita preciosa said:


> I assumed the person works at a shop (мастерскaя), e.g. he is a photographer or a sculptor, and he takes his laptop to work every day, and that is why the size/weight matters. Nothing to do with service or repairs.


But he's only planning on buying a laptop, which leaves us with a desktop – certainly not something to carry to work every day.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I also decided at first that writing it as a solid word is wrong. However according to Rosental (par. 71.2), не is written as one word with adverb, if its meaning with не changes to opposite. Usually it can be substituted with an adverb without не: нетяжело = легко.
> But if the author presumes opposition (не тяжело, а легко), it is written as two words.
> So without context two variants are equally possible.


The given case is introduced with opposition "хоть" (contextually, with a bulky desktop), that reverses the rule 71.2 by the 71.3 (not 71.3 прим.2).
Your language sense held it true.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> The given case is introduced with opposition "хоть" (contextually, with a bulky desktop), that reverses the rule 71.2 by the 71.3 (not 71.3 прим.2).


I don't think this rule is applicable here. It refers to opposition introduced only with conjunctions "а" or "но", but what is more important, in our phrase there is no opposition at all, cf.:
Куплю себе лэптоп, хоть носить будет нетяжело. (no opposition; particle хоть = at least)
Все равно не буду таскать лэптоп на работу, хоть носить его и нетяжело. (opposition; consessive conjunction хоть = although).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I don't think this rule is applicable here. It refers to opposition introduced only with conjunctions "а" or "но", but what is more important, in our phrase there is no opposition at all, cf.:
> Куплю себе лэптоп, хоть носить будет нетяжело. (no opposition; particle хоть = at least)
> Все равно не буду таскать лэптоп на работу, хоть носить его и нетяжело. (opposition; consessive conjunction хоть = although).


It is rule 17.3 (please see below, not the remark #2 that discusses "а" vs. "но".)  "Хоть" strengthens the existing opposition of getting a laptop that would have permanent problems vs having a desktop computer with existing permanent problems.

Basically, it means: "В следующий раз куплю себе лэптоп, хоть в мастерскую *носить *будет не тяжело (не так тяжело, как настольный компьютер, имеющийся в наличии и имеющий постоянные проблемы)".

In your example made à propos, the opposition refers to taking an existing home laptop at work vs not taking it.

§ 71. Правописание _не_ с наречиями
...
3. Пишутся раздельно с _*не*_ наречия на _*-о*_, если имеется или подразумевается противопоставление, например: _живут не богато, а бедно; обычно ехали не быстро и не медленно; не часто возникает подобная ситуация; не скоро ещё вскроется река; не случайно он завёл этот разговор; не вечно будет природа хранить свои тайны от человека; не сладко жилось переселенцам на первых порах_. Ср.: _На земном шаре не много мест, где встречается этот камень; Говоря честно, не много найдётся людей, которые не испытывают неприятного чувства при виде пауков_.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Basically, it means: "В следующий раз куплю себе лэптоп, хоть в мастерскую *носить *будет не тяжело (не так тяжело, как настольный компьютер, имеющийся в наличии и имеющий постоянные проблемы)".


This is just one of two possible interpretations. As mentioned in remark # 1 to rule 71.3, this is up to the author to decide what exactly is meant - assertion of the negative feature (нетяжело) or negation of the positive feature (не тяжело). That's why I wrote above, that both variants are possible, depending on the context (or the author's interpretation).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> This is just one of two possible interpretations. As mentioned in remark # 1 to rule 71.3, this is up to the author to decide what exactly is meant - assertion of the negative feature (нетяжело) or negation of the positive feature (не тяжело). That's why I wrote above, that both variants are possible, depending on the context (or the author's interpretation).


Exactly, and we have the context from lesson 25, as described above.
However, this is not a case of the rule 71.3 mark 1.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Exactly, and we have the context from lesson 25, as described above.


I'm afraid this is not the context, but just its interpretation. We cannot conclude from the given phrase what exactly is meant:
... хоть носить будет нетяжело (легко).
or
...хоть носить будет не тяжело (как настольный компьютер).


----------



## George1992

Hi! 

... хоть носить будет нетяжело.

Would you tell me what does хоть mean?


----------



## Drink

George1992 said:


> Hi!
> 
> ... хоть носить будет нетяжело.
> 
> Would you tell me what does хоть mean?



It means "at least".


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid this is not the context, but just its interpretation. We cannot conclude from the given phrase what exactly is meant:
> ... хоть носить будет нетяжело (легко).
> or
> ...хоть носить будет не тяжело (как настольный компьютер).


We have the context, although it took an effort to dig out the exact source. At a glance, the learning material in Russian requires a more thorough and professional reading for errors, not only нетяжело vs не тяжело.
...
18 -- Лучше приходите к нам в мастерскую, думаю, целесообразно будет осмотреть ваш компьютер и провести общую диагностику.
19 -- Как же я его к вам потащу: он же тяжёлый, да и экран у меня внушительных размеров.
20 -- Ну, положим, монитор ваш нам не нужен, привозите только системный блок.
21     А насчёт транспортировки... ну не знаю, такси возьмите.
22 -- Ох, мороки с этой техникой! В следующий раз куплю себе лэптоп, хоть в мастерскую носить будет _нетяжело_...

Apparently, the desktop computer is heavy enough to be carried around (line 19,) and our forero *makwaft* is correct: it must be _не тяжело_ for the book.


----------



## Q-cumber

I would most likely write "нетяжело" jointly in the given context. I don't see any negation or contrast within the sentence. 

Хоть он и не такой удобный (как десктоп), но, по крайней мере, носить в мастерскую будет нетяжело (adverb).


----------



## Maroseika

I second this: no opposition, and нетяжело can be naturally changed to легко. With all that, the rule leaves room  for the opposite interpretation at the writer's discretion.
Anyway, the most important result of this discussion, I guess, is that the rule of spelling *не with adverbs* is explained enough to enable students using it by themselves.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> I would most likely write "нетяжело" jointly in the given context. I don't see any negation or contrast within the sentence.
> 
> Хоть он и не такой удобный (как десктоп), но, по крайней мере, носить в мастерскую будет нетяжело (adverb).


The source material tells us that it is not неудобный, it is тяжёлый (line 19.)
Of course, in your own dialogue with неудобный, then there is no opposition to нетяжело.
However, I insist that in the discussion we stick to the original material in the printed book rather than manufacture here new deviating versions.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I second this: no opposition, and нетяжело can be naturally changed to легко. With all that, the rule leaves room  for the opposite interpretation at the writer's discretion.


It cannot be naturally substituted by легко, just because легко does not always apply to the weight. Line 22 continues line 19 and is logically connected to it with an opposition that clearly falls under the main statement of rule 71.3.


----------



## vlad@@@

hmm being the native Russian speaker I am  not  sure  why do you  ask "Why is *носить *imperfective?" (because  I don't really  know why there  must  be  something else )))))     Just take that word  as it is  ... 
I'll just  translate   the  phrase  you've given (and  correct  the words "следующий" and "не тяжело"  as well)  so here it is ........ 
"в следующий раз куплю себе лэптоп, хоть в мастерскую *носить *будет не тяжело"    means- 
"Next time I wil buy a laptop for  myself, it  won't be  heavy to carry it to a workshop" .....(obviously an  author  of that sentence  had an unhappy  experience  (like me))))to carry a heavy desktop  to a workshop to be repaired so that is why he decided to buy something lighter )
Hope   it was useful and  solved  the  problem of  misunderstanding that sentence.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> The source material tells us that it is not неудобный, it is тяжёлый (line 19.)
> Of course, in your own dialogue with неудобный, then there is no opposition to нетяжело.
> However, I insist that in the discussion we stick to the original material in the printed book rather than manufacture here new deviating versions.


That's how I understand  the original sentence: the guy admits that a laptop would be an inferior substitute  of the desktop, yet at least  it would be light and easy to carry. There's no opposition to нетяжело in your variant either.


----------



## vlad@@@

хоть means - at least or if nothing else, though, although (copied from Lingvo dictionary here Lingvo.UA | русско-английский перевод «хоть» ) .......and "... хоть носить будет не тяжело." means ........-at least it wouldn't be heavy to carry.

Во всем классе хоть ты один меня понял ~In the whole class at least you alone understood me.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> That's how I understand  the original sentence: the guy admits that a laptop would be an inferior substitute  of the desktop, yet at least  it would be light and easy to carry. There's no opposition to нетяжело in your variant either.


It is in opposition with "тяжёлый" from the above (line 19).


----------

